# Jazz Circlejerk Anyone?



## aqxsl (Jun 1, 2012)

Join me in collectively blowing a jazz load all over the musicians associated with one of the most important musical genres ever.  

ITT, let's discuss some of our favorite albums, improv seshs, experiences, etc...

I'll start:

1)  Better to begin with the best.  *The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady* by *Charles Mingus* remains, to this day, my favorite work of jazz.  The raw emotion combined with the sheer power of the orchestra plus just the right amount of avantgardness makes this one of the greatest musical works ever devised.  It's film-noir, it's brutal, and it will kick yer ass; the first time I heard this album, I couldn't function afterwards, it was just too much for my plebian brain.Check it out:

http://youtu.be/dK9PeJmYGY0?t=7m27s  (I always jazz my pants at that build-up)

2)  Standard jazz, but great jazz nonetheless.  *Kind of Blue* by *Miles Davis*, need I say more?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYqcMOKF4qM

3)  Here's something a little different, *Black Earth *by *Bohren Und Der Club of Gore*.  These guys are more or less the progenitors of a new subgenre called Dark/Doom/Funeral jazz, a sound which draws heavily from David Lynch film soundtracks.  Dark jazz seems like its getting decently popular, which I'm ecstatic about since the genre is vibey as fuck.  Check it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLEb0PPsWWg

4)  For all you freaks, *Machine Gun* by *Peter Brotzmann*.  Ho ho holy shit this is crushing!  I love avantgarde improv, I'm also a huge fan of metal (go figure), so consequently I effing love this album.  This is the type of jazz that calls into question the notion of music as a whole; what am music?  Why do we listen to music?  This is emotional expression and stream of conciousness at its finest right here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wgA9L5TN5M (I crack up around the 40 minute mark when they introduce a brief moment of ordinary song structure, only to completely shit all over it moments later)


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jun 1, 2012)

I entered this thread expecting to "WTF?"

I was slightly disappointed.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 1, 2012)

Clearly you didn't listen to the Brotzmann track then.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 2, 2012)

It doesn't matter that this was sampled, sequenced, and produced on a computer, Flying Lotus is legit jazz. Just my opinion, wanted to give a different perspective.

[video=youtube;52-z7rYyjTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52-z7rYyjTU[/video]

I've also gotta mention John Coltrane, Oscar Peterson, Keith Jarrett, and Avishai Cohen, to name a few.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 2, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> It doesn't matter that this was sampled, sequenced, and produced on a computer, Flying Lotus is legit jazz. Just my opinion, wanted to give a different perspective.
> I've also gotta mention John Coltrane, Oscar Peterson, Keith Jarrett, and Avishai Cohen, to name a few.



Oh totally.  I don't love Flying Lotus, but I love what he does, which is make music that's original beyond genre.  
I guess this is why I like jazz the way I do: not entirely for the music itself (since there is a lot of boring-ass "jazz" out there; ie Bill Evans) but more so for the idea of "redefining music" that is like the crux of the style.  The most compelling original stuff always seems to have a little jazz influence in it..ya know?

Case in point, check this shit out.  Jan Jelinek's Loop-Finding Jazz Records is entirely made of samples taken from old, beat-up jazz records

[video=youtube;Xdw-5EWwn3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xdw-5EWwn3o&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]

Of the others you've mentioned, the only one I haven't heard is Oscar Peterson; what album should I sample?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 2, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> Of the others you've mentioned, the only one I haven't heard is Oscar Peterson; what album should I sample?



Night Train


----------



## shadycat (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been listening to some older stuff recently.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONDr4zau53c King Oliver with early Louis Armstrong and Johnny Dodds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRKWMOKt5Yw The great Kid Ory

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntUNRiC5-z0 Slim Gaillard- If you can dig the jive! (And yes, that is "Scatman" Carruthers on drums.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEcpJ0gYFcg Roy Eldridge


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 2, 2012)

Some of my favourites are the early inspirations. Mildred Bailey's "Rockin Chair" is priceless 30's swing.
There's also pretty much any Ellington piece.
Also, a jazz piece I once came across that I still appreciate: Swinging the Blues.
Prelude to a Kiss is a lovely saxophone "concerto" piece. It's pretty much revolving around this beautiful alto sax solo with some piano interjections...
Lastly, the wonders of power trios are always lovely. Ah, damnit, what was it...I can't find it. But Steve Gadd was the drummer, I remember that much.

You might notice I lean towards that of 30's big band, but that's just the majority of what I was taught in Jazz. Back Bone, Ellington, just good ol' fashioned big band swing and the likes...such names as Ellington, Satch, Marsalis, Steve Gadd, Count Basie, Miles Davis, etc. I absolutely adore intimate jazz though, with just rhythm and soloist. Really speaks.

I need to learn more so I must thank you for making this thread.

Almost forgot! Evelyn Glennie played some ragtime. Maple Leaf Rag :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHBsFOl-SnA


----------



## Demensa (Jun 3, 2012)

A lot of good stuff in this thread...
I've really been meaning to get into jazz lately so these suggestions are awesome.
I got started off with some classic stuff from Django Reinhardt and Wes Montgomery.

Lately I've been listening to Al Di Meola. He is awesome.

That Brotzmann track was insane by the way.
And keep the suggestions coming! I barely know anything about jazz!


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 3, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> Night Train


Checked it out, didn't blow me (away); sorry brotha.  Really gives me a more soulful Bill Evans vibe, but I can see why people would like him...



shadycat said:


> I've been listening to some older stuff recently.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONDr4zau53c King Oliver with early Louis Armstrong and Johnny Dodds
> 
> ...



Damn this is some jive right here!  Very classic stuff; I liked it more than I thought I would, being a free jazz man and all.  Enjoyed the Kid Ory the most.



This is Tides said:


> Some of my favourites are the early inspirations. Mildred Bailey's "Rockin Chair" is priceless 30's swing.
> There's also pretty much any Ellington piece.
> Also, a jazz piece I once came across that I still appreciate: Swinging the Blues.
> Prelude to a Kiss is a lovely saxophone "concerto" piece. It's pretty much revolving around this beautiful alto sax solo with some piano interjections...
> ...



Interesting that you lean towards big band jazz; most people I meet that like that era were at some point jazz band nerds.  On the filpside, I got into jazz via progressive rock/metal and of the few other avantgarde jazzheads I know, every one of them is a diehard black metal fan.  Is free-ish jazz just kind of overlooked in high school/college bands?

In terms of what you mentioned, I've only really listened to Ellington and Davis.  Ellington is too important to not appreciate (Prelude to a Kiss is awesome btw) and Davis is one of the coolest mofos ever, so yeah...



Demensa said:


> A lot of good stuff in this thread...
> I've really been meaning to get into jazz lately so these suggestions are awesome.
> I got started off with some classic stuff from Django Reinhardt and Wes Montgomery.
> 
> ...


Eff yes to Al Di Meola.  I can tell by your sig that you are a shredder of sorts?  I used to do a jazz radio show with another guitar enthusiast and he would literally play an Animals as Leaders, Al Di Meola, or Satriani track every week lol (dude, and Giraffes? Giraffes!  holy shit, I thought I was the only one who liked them).  Also glad to hear you liked the Brotzmann, doesn't surprise me considering your tastes (Meshuggah is pretty jazzy, eah?)

MORE FAVES:

6 ) *Saxophone Colossus* by *Sonny Rollins*.  You got your bop, you got your improv, you even got a little calypso in this one.  Unbelievably unique and fun jazz; one of the best EVER.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7G4DciALDs

7 ) *Spiritual Unity* by *Albert Ayler* is an ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL free jazz album.  His "unsettling" playing style and the band's dissonant structure is disgustingly original, even today (this was recorded in 1964, wtf!).  This song Ghosts completely screws with the ideas of "normal" song structure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtiSA2RKDzc

8 ) More great darkjazz, *The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnrH-7URvpc

9 ) For those who like heavy things, this album is a metric fuckton of King Crimson-infused jazz metal: *BlackJazz* by *Shining*
[video=youtube;PqPCEADNz74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqPCEADNz74&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Jun 4, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> 6 ) *Saxophone Colossus* by *Sonny Rollins*.  You got your bop, you got your improv, you even got a little calypso in this one.  Unbelievably unique and fun jazz; one of the best EVER.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7G4DciALDs
> 
> 7 ) *Spiritual Unity* by *Albert Ayler* is an ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL free jazz album.  His "unsettling" playing style and the band's dissonant structure is disgustingly original, even today (this was recorded in 1964, wtf!).  This song Ghosts completely screws with the ideas of "normal" song structure
> ...



I really liked Saxophone Colossus, and BlackJazz just blew me away. (I'm downloading both)
Spiritual unity was also pretty cool, although I'll have to try listening again later at night, when I'm able to give it some more attention.  Avant Garde stuff usually require me to pay more attention.



aqxsl said:


> (dude, and Giraffes? Giraffes! holy shit, I thought I was the only one who liked them).



I was beginning to think the same thing myself. Thank god this madness has ended XD.

I know they are more fusiony/prog metal, but have you heard of exivious?
Listening to that album in full is pure magic.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 4, 2012)

Demensa said:


> I was beginning to think the same thing myself. Thank god this madness has ended XD.



LOL



Demensa said:


> I'll have to try listening again later at night, when I'm able to give  it some more attention.  Avant Garde stuff usually require me to pay  more attention.



Well, hope it grows on ya.  Maybe you feel the same, but the music I like the most is usually the stuff I didn't like or was unsure of at first; the challenging listens always end up being the most rewarding.



Demensa said:


> I know they are more fusiony/prog metal, but have you heard of exivious?
> Listening to that album in full is pure magic.



Ohh, this is great.  I haven't heard these guys specifically, but I've listened to both Cynic and Textures ad nauseum, so the vibe is definitely familiar (going to download fer shure).  Hook me up with more, I love teh jazz/fusion metal.

MAS:

10) *A Love Supreme* by *John Coltrane*; can't believe I haven't posted this yet.  The name speaks for itself.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1xe7FDsQWY

11)  More skull-crushing jazz; *Spy vs Spy* by *John Zorn*.  The dual sax soloing around 1:10 is some of the heaviest shit I've ever heard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiVF3TsSph4

12)  *Out To Lunch* by *Eric Dolphy*; yet another masterpiece of avantgarde jazz.  The bassist on this album is a professor at my university.  Believe it or not, I used to work at an IT help desk here and I actually had the opportunity to help the man attach a document to his email, omg!  He's old as shit btw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tnPkQufnZY&feature=related

13)  *The Necks*: an amazing "ambient trance" jazz group out of Australia.  Great for studying or late night city vibe drives/walks.  I couldn't pick which I liked better, so here's two phenonmenal tracks

[video=youtube;nqc0LrLq8IM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqc0LrLq8IM[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaTyHFo3kns


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 4, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> Interesting that you lean towards big band jazz; most people I meet that like that era were at some point jazz band nerds.  On the filpside, I got into jazz via progressive rock/metal and of the few other avantgarde jazzheads I know, every one of them is a diehard black metal fan.  Is free-ish jazz just kind of overlooked in high school/college bands?


I get most of my knowledge from school courses, so it's not really a matter of overlooking it, I just haven't found enough. I rather appreciate that sort of thing. This is very borderline progressive jazz, but have you perhaps heard of Mahavishnu Orchestra? They play like a progressive group, but feel like a jazz group.

Hm. I wish I could say I was one of those, but I really don't know enough black metal nor am I diehard for any specific genre.
In regards of the fact that we have to consider including the entire ensemble at almost all times, big band is the easiest to do this with, so smaller ensembles of jazz make it difficult to orchestrate with so many members sitting out. 
We play a wide range though. If anything we play more funk than free jazz, which is too bad; the latter really is appreciable.


> In terms of what you mentioned, I've only really listened to Ellington and Davis.  Ellington is too important to not appreciate (Prelude to a Kiss is awesome btw) and Davis is one of the coolest mofos ever, so yeah...


Our marching show was actually an Ellington in 2010.
It was a terrible year and ellington's concept doesn't suit marching band.
But it got me into him with Central Park and A Train. Prelude to a Kiss is indeed awesome :3

What I love about Davis is that he insists on playing to speak, rather than playing to demonstrate. Like you never hear him playing anything super technical, but instead making music. It's more enjoyable from a musical standpoint at times, although Davis' stark contrast from Coltrane in So What always gets me.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 5, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> 10) *A Love Supreme* by *John Coltrane*; can't believe I haven't posted this yet.  The name speaks for itself.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1xe7FDsQWY
> 
> ...



I really liked all three of these! John Coltrane seems like someone I start to listen to.  Can anyone suggest a good starting point?



			
				This is Tides said:
			
		

> Almost forgot! Evelyn Glennie played some ragtime. Maple Leaf Rag :3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHBsFOl-SnA



This was awesome XD.

Also, I forgot to mention The Topography of the Lungs by Evan Parker, Derek Bailey and Tony Oxley. (Free Jazz)
I heard a little bit of it a while back and I remember almost not being able to listen to it because it was so strange.  I can't seem to find a youtube link though...


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 8, 2012)

> This is very borderline progressive jazz,  but have you perhaps heard of Mahavishnu Orchestra? They play like a  progressive group, but feel like a jazz group.


  Oh man, Love em'.  These guys and Zappa were some of my biggest influences for diving deeper into jazz.  





> In regards of the fact that we have to consider including the entire  ensemble at almost all times, big band is the easiest to do this with,  so smaller ensembles of jazz make it difficult to orchestrate with so  many members sitting out.


  This makes a lot of sense.  I suppose when there's so many humans involved, there's not much room for experimentation; which isn't bad by any means.  Out of curiosity, were the avant-garde musicians discussed in the course content?  





> What I love about Davis is that he insists on playing to speak, rather  than playing to demonstrate. Like you never hear him playing anything  super technical, but instead making music. It's more enjoyable from a  musical standpoint at times, although Davis' stark contrast from  Coltrane in So What always gets me.


  This is a good point (I'll need to listen to So What again now that you bring this up).  This sort of thing usually determines if I "love" instead of "like" an artist, since so often technicality tends to substitute "substance" from what I've heard (so many metal bands do this...).    Kind of a tangent here, but you ever listen to Steve Reich?  I feel like his compositions are perfect examples of music to speak instead of demonstrate.  Although it might not be "from the heart" (or jazz) like Miles, its definitely non-technical playing (minimalist, ultra-simple loops) structured in such a way to create really hard-hitting emotional content.  Really interesting how something so simple can create something so intense...  [video=youtube;uE01Vb_Pxn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE01Vb_Pxn4&list=PL12798EA23D16A3F2&index=  11&feature=plpp_video[/video]   





Demensa said:


> I really liked all three of these! John Coltrane seems like someone I start to listen to.  Can anyone suggest a good starting point?


   A Love Supreme might set the bar too high as a starting point, but I would suggest absorbing that one first fur shur.   Otherwise, My Favorite Things for good, classy jazz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQsvMf8X0FY Else, Ascension to expand your mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgrQhBTDfhk


Demensa said:


> Also, I forgot to mention The Topography of the Lungs by Evan Parker, Derek Bailey and Tony Oxley. (Free Jazz) I heard a little bit of it a while back and I remember almost not being able to listen to it because it was so strange.  I can't seem to find a youtube link though...


  I'm checking this out now, will report back!  I couldn't find any links either (found the album though), so I don't know what to expect, but this review is pumping me up to say the least (LOL): http://sputnikmusic.com/review/28408/Parker-Bailey-Bennink-The-Topography-of-the-Lungs/   MOAR:  14) *For Alto* by *Anthony Braxton*; Speaking of emotion, this man tears his fucking heart out in this solo (literally screaming into the saxophone at 4:30).  Brilliant, brilliant human (very warped too, apparently he thinks music is a "geometry" and consequently all of his compositions are numbered since their "names" are just arrangements of shapes).  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwNt7sHZaXY  15) Taking a chance with this one, but *Arbeit Macht Frei* by *Area*.  Probably the greatest Italian Jazz/Fusion albums to come out of the 70's prog days.  The vocals are hilarious and the music is one of a kind (I get so pumped up around 6:00mins); amongst my favorite prog albums.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwNt7sHZaXY  16)  *Free Jazz* by *Ornette Coleman*; Entirely standard, cliche jazz  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrzOzgYL1-o


----------



## Demensa (Jun 10, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> I'm checking this out now, will report back!  I couldn't find any links either (found the album though), so I don't know what to expect, but this review is pumping me up to say the least (LOL): http://sputnikmusic.com/review/28408/Parker-Bailey-Bennink-The-Topography-of-the-Lungs/



Wow. That review is hilarious! It must have been worse than I remembered (And I remember it being laughably unlistenable).



aqxsl said:


> Macht Frei by Area. Probably the greatest Italian Jazz/Fusion albums to come out of the 70's prog days. The vocals are hilarious and the music is one of a kind (I get so pumped up around 6:00mins); amongst my favorite prog albums. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwNt7sHZaXY


Sounds interesting! The link goes to "For Alto" again though. (Which was awesome by the way. The screaming was really, really creepy.)


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 10, 2012)

Welp, I listened to Topography of the Lungs and I have to say that the reviewer is full of shit.  I guess if he doesn't like John Cage or Brotzmann then I could see why he wouldn't like the album; but then again, he shouldn't be reviewing it for that reason!  I enjoyed it thoroughly, but I didn't love it since the album was more "good" avant-garde improv rather than anything groundbreaking/original like Brotzmann/Coleman/whatever... But I am going to listen to it again and see if I end up liking it more.  Have any other recommendations?  Btw, I also downloaded and listened to the entirety of that Exivious album; it's great, have any more jazz metal to suggest?

Sorry about the mix up, here's that Area:

Full ALBUM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgH7yJehD-M  (definitely check out ~6:30 for my favorite song)
Or check this one out, its hilarious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNGZYm0hzCg

More Vibez:

17) In The Court Of The Crimson King by King Crimson; more jazz-influenced than jazz, but undoubtedly worth mentioning in this thread.  As any sort of music appreciator, you should listen to this album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBfCzhYbWBk

18 ) The Blues And The Abstract Truth by Oliver Nelson; for awhile, this was my favorite non-avantgarde jazz album.  Not anymore, but still fantastic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HISo0r-UcI

19) Naked City by Naked City; alright another John Zorn project, but this man has his fingers in many pies, so it can't be helped to mention him again.  Just some surf rock jazz

[video=youtube;gc-7BHjwW1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc-7BHjwW1o[/video]

20) Karma by Pharoah Sanders; an transcendental piece of jazz.  THe Creator Has A Master Plan, is ridiculously beautiful, pastoral, and uplifting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13L6sjk080c

21) The Passage by Ephel Duath; more jazz for metalheads

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX9cgbNMMEo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xebUoYr5wBU


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 10, 2012)

Steve Reich plus King Crimson plus just the fact you know who Mahavishnu is

Plus ONE BILLION MAN.

All the music here is nice, too.

Ah, I've been asked a question. Must read better. Yes, I know Steve Reich for his classical works and his marimba writing. I rather appreciate his stuff, quite a bit :3
I believe it was a guitar piece he wrote that I first heard from him. Don't remember the title but it was for an entire guitar ensemble.
It's not a particularly rare technique, fortunately. Pretty much all my favourite musicians play at least one espresivo piece rather than this all out crazyfest you hear in metal sometimes.
(There is one band who has that technicality in metal you're talking about, but it's really well thought out musically. Between the Buried and Me? "Viridian" is a jazz type passage from their album _Colors_, and it's really worth a listen.)

I assume you've heard weather report?


----------



## Plantar (Jun 10, 2012)

This gets especially interesting around 2:18.
[video=youtube;aCkVEsNF8oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCkVEsNF8oU[/video]


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 10, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Steve Reich plus King Crimson plus just the fact you know who Mahavishnu is
> 
> Plus ONE BILLION MAN.
> 
> ...



Likewise brotha!  You've got some phenomenal taste as well. Would the guitar piece happen to be the one with Pat Metheney (Electric Counterpoint)?  F-ing love this one: 

[video=youtube;Ggz_fhUdp34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggz_fhUdp34[/video]

You're going to have to school me a bit on music composition, because I'm not aware of an espresivo piece over any other.  I mean, I get the idea of expressive over technical, but how does that come up in terms of writing the piece?  Like more improv-ness or more transparently emotional?

Also, I agree with Between the Buried and Me; they definitely bring both the technical and the substance .  I'd also say the entirety of the album is pretty jazzy, but would Viridian be considered the espresivo piece amongst the others?  Sidenote, I saw these guys live along with Cynic (a band mentioned earlier) in Chicago; the tour was for The Great Misdirect, but they played White Walls for the encore and it was literally perfect. The skill of some of these guys is absurd...

Anyways, I've heard Weather Report and I love them.  The song Birdland is my go-to track for when I'm biking around outside:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae0nwSv6cTU


----------



## Demensa (Jun 11, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> 17) In The Court Of The Crimson King by King Crimson; more jazz-influenced than jazz, but undoubtedly worth mentioning in this thread. As any sort of music appreciator, you should listen to this album:
> 
> 18 ) The Blues And The Abstract Truth by Oliver Nelson; for awhile, this was my favorite non-avantgarde jazz album. Not anymore, but still fantastic:
> 
> ...


I especially enjoyed The Passage and who could not like King Crimson? Karma and The Blues and The Abstract Truth were also excellent.


			
				This is Tides said:
			
		

> Between the Buried and Me? "Viridian" is a jazz type passage from their album Colors, and it's really worth a listen.


Man I love this album. Between the Buried and Me are excellent in so many ways.


aqxsl said:


> have any more jazz metal to suggest?


Unfortunately I don't besides exivious, cynic, for real jazz/metal.  That's really why I'm here. Most of what I have is more on the prog, djent or funk side, with jazz influences.  (LOTS OF DJENT by the way.)
 That's awesome that you got to see cynic and Between the Buried and Me live... What I wouldn't give to see them...


			
				aqxsl said:
			
		

> The song Birdland is my go-to track for when I'm biking around outside


I almost forgot! By some strange coincidence, my friend showed me an interesting cover of this a few days ago... Now that I've listened to the original, I can appreciate how funny this is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYE8CUCLdyU


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 11, 2012)

i'm gonna be honest

  every time i see this thread i misread it as jizz circlejerk


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 11, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> Likewise brotha!  You've got some phenomenal taste as well. Would the guitar piece happen to be the one with Pat Metheney (Electric Counterpoint)?  F-ing love this one:


 ! Electric Counterpoint, yes! :3



> You're going to have to school me a bit on music composition, because I'm not aware of an espresivo piece over any other.  I mean, I get the idea of expressive over technical, but how does that come up in terms of writing the piece?  Like more improv-ness or more transparently emotional?


more emotional. Making each note more significant.


> Also, I agree with Between the Buried and Me; they definitely bring both the technical and the substance .  I'd also say the entirety of the album is pretty jazzy, but would Viridian be considered the espresivo piece amongst the others?  Sidenote, I saw these guys live along with Cynic (a band mentioned earlier) in Chicago; the tour was for The Great Misdirect, but they played White Walls for the encore and it was literally perfect. The skill of some of these guys is absurd...
> 
> Anyways, I've heard Weather Report and I love them.  The song Birdland is my go-to track for when I'm biking around outside:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae0nwSv6cTU


I was just using it as a point of reference. And dear god, the master craftsmanship of White Walls makes that just that much more enjoyable.
Demensa likes it too?! This makes me so happy. Oh, Demensa, in your opinion, do you think Animals As Leaders has a strong jazz influence? the composition suggests such.

I need to get more Weather Report, I need to get more everything when I can, all the music here is good.

@Ikrit: save that for later.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 11, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> This gets especially interesting around 2:18.



Is this the dude from Medeski, Martin, and Wood?  Need to check them out, cuz I like this.




Demensa said:


> That's awesome that you got to see cynic and Between the Buried and Me live... What I wouldn't give to see them...



Looks like they have a huge tour with Animals and Leaders coming up, maybe they're coming yer way?  The show was glorious to say the least; Devin Townsend was also there and in all honesty, he was the highlight for me (I love Ziltoid so much).  Believe it or not, Cynic got booed pretty hard from some idiots in the audience.  I was so ashamed to be associated with them...



Demensa said:


> I almost forgot! By some strange coincidence, my friend showed me an interesting cover of this a few days ago... Now that I've listened to the original, I can appreciate how funny this is.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYE8CUCLdyU



HA HA!  Amazing; this is so Zappa.

22) *Bantam To Behemoth* by *Birds and Buildings*; stupidly awesome prog jazz.  I'm not sure I love the whole album, but this song makes it; from beginning to end, it never stops getting better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN-Mk4lXOv4

23) *The Jazz Composer's Orchestra* (1968); experimental big band featuring Cecil Taylor, Pharoah Sanders, etc....  A tough album to come by, but well worth searching for.  Very rare to have a avantgarde orchestra compositions, so this is tremendously unique.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=366UNuK7lko'

24) *Ode *by *London Jazz Composer's Orchestr*a; another experimental big band group.  Couldn't find any links for this album (the best one), but this is what you can expect:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ka7Dy0TauQ&feature=related

25) *Jaga Jazzist*; modern jazz, I only have Magazine from these guys, but I want more.  Super enjoyable, upbeat stuff

[video=youtube;HVIFUQV20NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVIFUQV20NM[/video]

26) *Atlantis* by *Sun Ra*; very difficult to get in to and the lofi quality doesn't help it any.  At the same time though, it really adds to the uniqueness and otherworldliness.  Once you get into this album, you can't get out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV0WYwTX4DI


----------



## Demensa (Jun 15, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Demensa likes it too?! This makes me so happy. Oh, Demensa, in your opinion, do you think Animals As Leaders has a strong jazz influence? the composition suggests such.


It makes me happy to find people with great tastes in music! And Animals As Leaders definitely have a strong jazz influence.  You couldn't really class the song 'Tessitura' as anything but jazz.  Tosin has influences from so many sources, which makes his music so amazing and unique. On a side note, I got my physical copies of Animals as Leaders and Weightless in the mail about a week ago. So exciting!



			
				aqxsl said:
			
		

> Looks like they have a huge tour with Animals and Leaders coming up, maybe they're coming yer way? The show was glorious to say the least; Devin Townsend was also there and in all honesty, he was the highlight for me (I love Ziltoid so much). Believe it or not, Cynic got booed pretty hard from some idiots in the audience. I was so ashamed to be associated with them...


Devin Townsend as well! Must have been a hell of a show!



			
				aqxsl said:
			
		

> 22) Bantam To Behemoth by Birds and Buildings; stupidly awesome prog jazz. I'm not sure I love the whole album, but this song makes it; from beginning to end, it never stops getting better.
> 
> 23) The Jazz Composer's Orchestra (1968); experimental big band featuring Cecil Taylor, Pharoah Sanders, etc.... A tough album to come by, but well worth searching for. Very rare to have a avantgarde orchestra compositions, so this is tremendously unique.
> 
> ...


Wow! Best suggestions so far! Bantam to Behemoth was ridiculously catchy. It sounds like it's from a completely different time period as well.  Ultra prog jazz.
Both the experimental big bands were very interesting as well.
Jagga Jazzist were very calm and soothing.  I'm not sure if I'm a huge fan or not...
Atlantis was absolutely amazing though... brilliant.
After about 7 minutes of listening to noise, I stop and realise that it's beautiful in it's own way.


----------

